# HCD Trackplan for your comments



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

I really appreciate all the help you guys have been giving me over the last several months. I am going to have to put our track up on a Hollow Core Door, so my sopace was cut back ust a bit from 4x8. Here's what I came up with in slotman:










I'm not a big fan of the over/under, but with the limited space, it gives me more racing room. The corners on the outside are 15/12" radius and I did my best to keep the others as wide as possible. I've got my progressive radius turn in there (I love those) and it looks like it'll be challenging enough to race on but still give the kids something they can have fun with. 

I've got about an inch around the ourside of the track from the edge of the table, so I'll be putting up 1x4's around it to keep things from hitting the floor. I'm going to use my Super International set and add a couple of track pieces to make it work. I wish I had more straights, but I was trying to go for challenging instead of just speed. The lane lengths aren't the same, but the shortest is a little over 25ft and the longest about 27ft. 

I'd like to hear some critiques from those of you that are more experienced at this that I am. Am I trying to cram 10lbs of potatoes into a 5lb sack? It looks like it flows pretty good and there is room for some minimalistic scenery.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Will using 18"/15" curves on the outside eleminate the short straights in what could be two big sweepers? If some did a 21" Tomy curve I'd redo my 4x8 to make at least one of the outer turns a big sweeper.

Looks like fun. I didn't do anything elevated and found that laying an all flat track is enough work.


----------



## GAGS (Apr 22, 2008)

How many feet of racing? I can't figure out how to use slotman at all. I used a layout from the ho slot car racing slot, but would like create my own.


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

GAGS said:


> How many feet of racing? I can't figure out how to use slotman at all. I used a layout from the ho slot car racing slot, but would like create my own.


the red lane is 32'7"
the green is 30'3"
the blue is 27'11"
the yellow is 25'7"

twolff, the suggestion of using 18/15 corners on the outside and shortening the straight is a good idea (I think). Slotman's program doesn't offer that track option, but I beleive that's the way to go. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

You might also leave the long straight in place and use the bigger curves on the "backside" of the course. Or use the bigger curves on only one end.

Ultimate Racer has 18" curves in its track library. I didn't find it easy to use, but got through enough of it to diagram my layout before I tore it all up to prep for screwing it down.


----------



## mdeland (Apr 22, 2008)

*Tracker 2000*

Tracker 2K-c has it all. I have tried all the others,Tracker is simply the best IMHO.
I just wish Edwin had not deserted it.
JM2cents
:freak: Mike


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Cool looking layout, but...*

Hi Ron,

great use of the given, limited space!

The only thing that I don´t really like about that layout is the fact you´d only have left turns (or right, depending on direction...)! Besides the fact the difference in length from outer to inner lane couldn´t be bigger, your tires will wear just like on an oval track... ;-)

Why not try to set up some kind of extended figure 8 so you´d get equal lane lengths?

Just a thought - if you like that track as it is: Enjoy it! 

Best regards and greetings from Germany,

Claus

Edit: Just played around a little with the SlotMan program to give you an idea - lane lengths still not exactly equal, but a bit more challenging layout (IMHO...):


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That is a very clever layout, Herr Heupel. :thumbsup: 

Vos ist lose mit Harzprojekten?


----------

